# The Pink House, near Ouveillan, France, March 2016



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2016)

Here’s my 7th and final report from the Languedoc region in the south of France. Came across this place the while driving towards Capestang for a picnic on the Canal du Midi. This incredible house is bang next to the road (D13) as you drive out of Ouveillan. I’ve called it the Pink House due to its colour (and as a nod to the Swedish punk rocker’s The Leather Nun track of the same title). 

I can’t find _any_ history or info on this place anywhere on the internet. When I first went past it I stopped briefly to take a few pictures and when I returned an hour or so later to further investigate, a truck was parked down the side track and someone was burning wood at the back. That, the high railings, my lack of knowledge of French trespass laws and the “Attention du chien” notice meant I didn’t venture in side, which was a shame as this place looked like it had a number of treasurers to reveal. Some of the out-buildings are in a pretty critical state but the house itself. The two-storey house, although clearly not lived in, looks pretty solid. It’s just very puzzling how a house of this stature finds itself in a semi-abandoned and unloved state. It is possible that someone lives round the back as on the railings there is was appears to be an active mailbox. Anyhow – got enough pictures to make doing a report worthwhile so here they are:

Now this looks interesting:


img4743 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looks like the railings survived the war effort here in France (or are they more recent?):


img4747 by HughieDW, on Flickr

I think that means “don’t go in” in French:


img4725 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The house is very grand and in decent-ish nick:


img4726 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4728 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and has some lovely stone-work:


img4741 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Its window-grills are pretty ornate too:


img4746 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The blinds need a bit of work though:


img4744 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There are extensive out-buildings too:


img4742 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But these are worse-for-wear:


img4727 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Especially those right next to the house:


img4724 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4731 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Got a quick peek in the one round the back but that’s your lot for internals:


img4730 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The place even has its own water tower:


img4729 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Farewell Pink House…


img4723 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Rubex (Apr 2, 2016)

I've enjoyed all your South of France reports HughieD  lovely photos as always, knowing you no doubt you'll be jetting off somewhere again soon lol!


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovely ironwork there.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I've enjoyed all your South of France reports HughieD  lovely photos as always, knowing you no doubt you'll be jetting off somewhere again soon lol!



Ha ha...cheers Rubex. We'll see. Nothing planned as of yet!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 2, 2016)

Splendid collection of reports,Thanks for sharing and looking forward to your next intrepid travelling.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Splendid collection of reports,Thanks for sharing and looking forward to your next intrepid travelling.



Cheers mate. Thank you for your kind words. Much appreciated.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 2, 2016)

The house oozes Gallic charm and I'm glad the railings have survived. I can easily imagine a Citroen Traction Avant driving through those gates. I have to say I'm envious of the weather you had in France, the rain is battering off my window as I type this!


----------



## smiler (Apr 2, 2016)

They don't mess about with their Keep Out Signs do they, I enjoyed your posts on your trip Hughie, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 2, 2016)

It's probably being renovated - I went back to a place a year after I first saw it & round the back were new steel roll doors & windows. The front was all boarded up with tantalising views into the first floor decay. That's France for you. You never know whether it's occupied or not until you are in and then it can be too late


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2016)

Infraredd said:


> It's probably being renovated - I went back to a place a year after I first saw it & round the back were new steel roll doors & windows. The front was all boarded up with tantalising views into the first floor decay. That's France for you. You never know whether it's occupied or not until you are in and then it can be too late



Hard to tell - that would explain the house being in better condition than the other buildings, certainly...


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 4, 2016)

I lived in France for 4 years & in our commune was a tiny 3 room derelict ruin where the owner had died of gangrene because he hadn't taken his wellies off for years & years. I couldn't make a story like that up & but stuff like that is common in rural France.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 4, 2016)

Great report! France seems to have some nice gems scattered about


----------



## HughieD (Apr 4, 2016)

Lone Wanderer said:


> Great report! France seems to have some nice gems scattered about



Cheers Lone Wandered. It does - to be honest I didn't even get to any of the big draw-card derelict chateaux! Really active urbex scene out there in France.


----------



## 0xygen (Apr 9, 2016)

How did I miss this one, love it! You definitely had a busy holiday over here! 

0xygen


----------

